# Cheese puffs!



## Siegal (Mar 25, 2013)

I made my first choux pastry! Not as hard as I thought it was. Now I will try cream puffs!


----------



## Snip 13 (Mar 25, 2013)

They look great  Well done!


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 25, 2013)

They are surprisingly easy!  What kind of cheese did you use?


----------



## MrsLMB (Mar 25, 2013)

Siegal said:


> I made my first choux pastry! Not as hard as I thought it was. Now I will try cream puffs!
> 
> 
> View attachment 17495


 

Now you are hooked !  

Those look really nice.

Cream puffs are super simple and incredibly yummy.


----------

